# Using Closet Doors for Shelves



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever used their closet doors for shelving? As I was putting spackling on my closet walls to fill in the holes that were left due to pulling out the metal shelving, I noticed the back of the closet doors are flat. I only need four shelves and they have four panels. Ummm......:whistling2:

Have any of you used your closet doors? I realize if I use them I will have to saw them off some. Also, how do you suggest I mount these? They feel kinda hollow. I just wondered if I could use them as floating shelves. I realize I'd probably have to use end brackets. I've never done floating shelves, but I like that they have a more custom look without the brackets underneath. 

Anyone here try that? How did it work out?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The term. "floating shelves" doesn't describe your scenario. You can install wall cleats on 3 sides of the closet to support the shelf. I would reinstall the end stiffener to provide adequate support.
Ron


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> The term. "floating shelves" doesn't describe your scenario. You can install wall cleats on 3 sides of the closet to support the shelf. I would reinstall the end stiffener to provide adequate support.
> Ron


Oh. Well, I thought one end had to be open (the inside hollow) to install a floating shelf into the major wall. It's been awhile, but I thought that's what I read and saw in some illustrations. I could be wrong. Like I said, I've never installed them.

The shelves will be 73 inches long, that's why I wanted some stability in the middle and yet it still have that "floating" look. Oh well, maybe it can't be done.









Thanks for responding Ron. I think I need to read up on my old Handyman booklets again! :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Hollow core doors don't make good shelves. I'd check out your local hardware store or lowes or HD and look at brackets and shelving options. There are MANY out there.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

downrightart said:


> Oh. Well, I thought one end had to be open (the inside hollow) to install a floating shelf into the major wall. It's been awhile, but I thought that's what I read and saw in some illustrations. I could be wrong. Like I said, I've never installed them.
> 
> The shelves will be 73 inches long, that's why I wanted some stability in the middle and yet it still have that "floating" look. Oh well, maybe it can't be done.
> 
> ...


You can't use the doors as a floating shelf. 
The way I described their use is the only way it can be done.
Ron


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> Hollow core doors don't make good shelves. I'd check out your local hardware store or lowes or HD and look at brackets and shelving options. There are MANY out there.


Man, I thought I could recycle these doors or use them in some way. I guess I could make another wall screen! :laughing:

Sorry. That's another project that I have to finish------stripping this wall screen my husband and I made to hide the back of the entertainment center in the living room. It no longer matches my newly painted decor. 

Well, I'm on the right site anyway! :laughing:


----------



## downrightart (Mar 27, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> You can't use the doors as a floating shelf.
> The way I described their use is the only way it can be done.
> Ron


I realize that now Ron.  Thank you so much for describing how I could hang them.....if they are durable enough. Which now, I'm wondering if they are.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I use old bi-fold doors as shelving in the shop.
The ones for heavy stuff have 4 full depth supports. The ones for lighter stuff use two supports and a back cleat. All full depth of the door/shelf.
I also use the supports to hold another smaller shelf.

Not really 'floating shelves'...

I'll see if I can find a picture to show you.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

downrightart said:


> I realize that now Ron.  Thank you so much for describing how I could hang them.....if they are durable enough. Which now, I'm wondering if they are.


 There is no such thing as a "universal shelf". You build a shelf for an intended use. A hollow core door would be a medium use shelf at best. It would need a frontal support for anything above light duty.
Ron


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if you ran lenghts of 2x4 across the back of the closet...catching wood studs every 16" then cut the doors to slide straight in and lay ontop of that horizontal 2x4 and wood screw it down it will work.i have a 8" pine shelf behind my couch in the living room with 100 lbs of books on it ..if you screw that 2x4 into the wall joist it will be solid to store on


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

biggles said:


> if you ran lenghts of 2x4 across the back of the closet...catching wood studs every 16" then cut the doors to slide straight in and lay ontop of that horizontal 2x4 and wood screw it down it will work.i have a 8" pine shelf behind my couch in the living room with 100 lbs of books on it ..if you screw that 2x4 into the wall joist it will be solid to store on


You are comparing apples to oranges, structurally speaking.
It will never work for a number of reasons:
1 The structural rigidity of a door comes from the perimeter frame. 
-You want to remove part of it
2 The door skin has no structural function in a weighted, horizontal plane.
3. The doors extended projection would barely support it's own weight.
-You think fastening a 3/16" door skin to a secured 2x4 will hold up anything?
4 Doors are constructed to operate in a vertical plane. While they can be used as shelves and tables, they need to be properly supported to do so.

Ron


----------

